# Canon Lens Serial Number -question



## Lstop-photo (Oct 25, 2012)

Last night I got my new 24-70mm II from B&H – I noticed the serial number was xx00000050. Knowing this lens is in high demand, I was a bit puzzled to see such a low number.

I tested the lens and at first sight it seems to be in good condition. I need to test more this week-end though, especially the sharpness in corners and edges.

I guess my main concern is making sure I got a brand new lens, and not something that was returned by a previous buyer, Is there any way to check that out?

Thanks
Luc


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 25, 2012)

Lenses are stocked in a warehouse, and not shipped in serial number order, so its entirely possible that low serial numbers may be appearing. I'd think a low serial number would be very desirable, since they likely did extra QC on the first thousand or so lenses.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Oct 25, 2012)

Your lens will have a Date Code which tells you where and when it was made. Have a look here: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Canon-Lenses/Canon-Lens-Aging.aspx


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 25, 2012)

johnf3f said:


> Your lens will have a Date Code which tells you where and when it was made. Have a look here: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Canon-Lenses/Canon-Lens-Aging.aspx



Will it? A date code is not stamped on some L lenses.


----------



## Lstop-photo (Oct 25, 2012)

I just checked the lens, and I did not see any date stamp on this one (unless I am missing the obvious)

Luc


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Oct 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > Your lens will have a Date Code which tells you where and when it was made. Have a look here: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Canon-Lenses/Canon-Lens-Aging.aspx
> ...


my 28-135 and 50 1.4 
doesn´t have them!


----------



## AUGS (Oct 25, 2012)

Lstop-photo said:


> I just checked the lens, and I did not see any date stamp on this one (unless I am missing the obvious)
> 
> Luc


Hi Luc,
I received my 24-70II on the first weekend release here in Sydney (31 Aug). My serial number is xxxxx00349, and there is no date code on this lens. I've looked many times in case I'm missing something, but its not on all L lenses as Neuro said. As MtSpokane also said, serial numbers are distributed out but are not necessarily sequentially sold - I wouldn't be too concerned. I'm loving this lens and the quality of the images it helps produce. I'm sure you will too.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Oct 25, 2012)

As Neuro knows, some L lenses no longer use the alpha-numeric code that once used and are using numbers only. It is not understood to be a date code. I wouldn't worry about it unless you got a dud of which those are few and far between.
If you are a CPS member you might want to register the lens in your account and 'maybe' if it was pre-owned you might get a notice that it is/was registered by another user. Not sure if this is a possibility with their software.
You're going to love that lens! Extremely sharp and smooth all in the right places.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 25, 2012)

Timothy_Bruce said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > johnf3f said:
> ...



Nor are they L lenses. Only a very few non-L lenses have them, generally really old designs like the 50mm f/2.5 Compact Macro.


----------



## Lstop-photo (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you all for your good replies. This is helpful. 

One more question - I have read that this lens is sharp, center and from edge to edge.
Do you have the same observation? I'll be testing sharpness when I get off work today, espcially edges.

Thanks
Luc


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 3, 2012)

Just checked my 17-40, 24-105, 70-200 F2.8 IS, 300 F4 IS, 300 F2.8 IS and 600 F4 IS - all have date codes, thought all L lenses had.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 3, 2012)

johnf3f said:


> Just checked my 17-40, 24-105, 70-200 F2.8 IS, 300 F4 IS, 300 F2.8 IS and 600 F4 IS - all have date codes, thought all L lenses had.



Nope. Your lenses are all older designs. My new 600/4 IS II does not have a date code.


----------



## Ryan708 (Nov 3, 2012)

I just sold my 28 f/2.8 and noticed it had a date code


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 3, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> My TS-E 24L II and TS-E 17 do not have date codes.



Interesting. When did you buy your TS-E 24L II? I bought mine in October, 2010 and it has a date code UY05. Hard to see, though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 3, 2012)

Date codes on lenses are hit and miss. Many, if not all new models of "L" lenses introduced in the past two years do not have date codes. Most older lenses, even non "L" lenses had date codes.
Lenses that have been repaired by Canon often come back without a date code, apparently Canon commonly replaces the part with the code stamped on it.
It appears that eventually date codes will disappear on new lenses, but it might take 10 years.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 5, 2012)

I received this lens from 1st patch last 4 digits were xx18. The lens was sharp, but it has little vignetting at 24mm. I decided to exchange for another copy.

Replacement arrived on Oct 31th, last 4digits are xxx1932. It's sharp and has same vignetting at 24mm.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 5, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Lenses are stocked in a warehouse, and not shipped in serial number order, so its entirely possible that low serial numbers may be appearing. I'd think a low serial number would be very desirable, since they likely did extra QC on the first thousand or so lenses.



-1.....it's fifo system, especially on pre-orders.

-1....on QC. All lenses are inspect the same ways - based min to max provided by test engineer dept. Yes...after MFT reached certian numbers, MFT process might be changed for improvements.

As Neuro stated, new L lenses no longer have "UX etc" date code anymore.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2012)

Seems that date codes are not dropped from all new copies, as I just saw a 100L for sale with a rolled-over date code of UA (= 2012, UZ is 2011).


----------



## tron (Nov 5, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> I received this lens from 1st patch last 4 digits were xx18. The lens was sharp, but it has little vignetting at 24mm. I decided to exchange for another copy.
> 
> Replacement arrived on Oct 31th, last 4digits are xxx1932. It's sharp and has same vignetting at 24mm.


Since the first was sharp, I believe that you risked a little. All lenses exhibit some vignetting. I have never seen reports of vignetting that varied in different lens copies. YMMV.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 5, 2012)

tron said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I received this lens from 1st patch last 4 digits were xx18. The lens was sharp, but it has little vignetting at 24mm. I decided to exchange for another copy.
> ...



Cructhfield allowed me to keep my 1st lens, while waiting for replacement. I compared both lenses and decided to keep the newer copy


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 5, 2012)

What happens to all these recently purchased new lenses (from B&H, Adorama, etc) that are returned or exchanged because the original buyer thought it wasn't good enough? Are they resold as new or refurbished or used? Are they checked out by the original seller? Just wondering


----------



## iaind (Nov 5, 2012)

My 2011 8-15L zoom s/n 8200000xxx like most recently introduced lenses does not have date code either stamped or stencilled on.
It would be nice if Canon standardised the position of the serial number.


----------



## zim (Nov 5, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> What happens to all these recently purchased new lenses (from B&H, Adorama, etc) that are returned or exchanged because the original buyer thought it wasn't good enough? Are they resold as new or refurbished or used? Are they checked out by the original seller? Just wondering



I'd like to this too, I suspect they are just boxed up and sold on to the first person to come along with lower standards or don't know any better


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 5, 2012)

zim said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > What happens to all these recently purchased new lenses (from B&H, Adorama, etc) that are returned or exchanged because the original buyer thought it wasn't good enough? Are they resold as new or refurbished or used? Are they checked out by the original seller? Just wondering
> ...



I doubt it...the lens will be sent back to Canon for further reviews. Could be in refurb bucket I guess.


----------



## DB (Nov 5, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Date codes on lenses are hit and miss. Many, if not all new models of "L" lenses introduced in the past two years do not have date codes. Most older lenses, even non "L" lenses had date codes.
> Lenses that have been repaired by Canon often come back without a date code, apparently Canon commonly replaces the part with the code stamped on it.
> It appears that eventually date codes will disappear on new lenses, but it might take 10 years.



7-digit serial will be accompanied by a date code like UAxxxx
10-digit serials will not have an additional date code (built-in to serial)

edit: obviously until all 7-digit serial lenses are 'discontinued' then the UA (2012), UB (2013) UC (2014) et cetera date codes will remain, until eventually all Canon lenses will have 10-digit serial numbers


----------

